# Our Gas Company SUCKS (rant)



## kdogg331 (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay, so our water heater blew up yesterday and we cleaned up the water and called right when it happened and like 5 times since, 3 just today, and they STILL haven't found a guy. Every time we call, they say "oh yeah, were working on it, we haven't been able to find a contractor." BULL. [grrr].

Like.

I know its a holiday weekend and they don't pay them well at all I'm sure BUT. ALL OF OUR FESTIVITIES HAVE BEEN CANCELLED OR POSTPONED AND ITS POURING RAIN HERE. You really can't find even ONE person out of your list of like 10 contractors? Really?

My dad got the number of a few of my grandma's plumbers and just called the gas company again and said were gonna hire our own and send them the bill. They didn't like that but yeah, well. Too bad.

And the WORST, absolute worst, thing is that we PAY for this service. This is a service where they cover things like this and cover up to $500 for the guy to repair it and we pay frickin $18 a MONTH extra for this and you're telling me you can't find one person?

AND.

They're in fricking MINNESOTA.

Maybe it's sunny there but its raining here.

They're not even trying. If they were, they'd have someone here.

And I guess they bought out the old company, Bay State Gas, a few years ago, and they're way worse. 4 years ago I guess we had a similar issue and we called (same program) and they had someone come on freaking CHRISTMAS EVE. And they can't have someone come on a [grrr] 4th of July? What the heck.

My dad called the plumber.

WE CANT EVEN SHOWER.

We do have cold water but our shower I guess goes through the tank so we can't even take a cold shower.

I had to go my grandma.

ACTUALLY.

UPDATE.

The finally called and now their contractor miraculously showed up and is gonna call us. Oh suuuuureeeee, now that we said were gonna hire our own.. nice. I told you they hadn't even tried. They lied. And now it probably won't be covered either.

UGH.

Greedy losers.


Edit cause I forgot:

OH! And we also said we're gonna call the utility commission lol that's probably why.

2nd edit: A plumber my dad called called my dad back and he can't do it cause he's off but told him about this other guy, that was also on my grandma's list anyways, but my dad thought he was retired lol


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 4, 2014)

They just called, he's on his way


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 4, 2014)

So apparently the guy couldn't do anything but said we needed a replacement.. But he couldn't do it, he said he's an A/C guy, not a plumber. And came from like an hour away.. just to walk across the back lawn (the long way), in the rain, and not be able to do anything. But he was doing a job close by anyways.


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh and we got a new one, they just need to install it.


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 4, 2014)

A guy we found is coming tomorrow morning


----------



## MDres (Jul 4, 2014)

kdogg331 said:


> And the WORST, absolute worst, thing is that we PAY for this service. This is a service where they cover things like this and cover up to $500 for the guy to repair it and we pay frickin $18 a MONTH extra for this and you're telling me you can't find one person?



You need to cancel this "service". If you do the math, you are paying them $216 PER YEAR and then you STILL have to cover costs above $500??? That is not a bargain. It is not saving you money.

Instead, put that $18, or even round it up to $20, per month into a savings account. Keep your money.

Most "warranties" are a scam. They have LOTS of fine print, and have lots of loopholes and extra costs. Avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2014)

The bottom fell out of mine, the kitchen flooded, fortunately the water turned left and went out through the garage. But I bought a new one at Lowes and was recommended a guy who put my new one in for $75.


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, that's a great point. Huge waste of money, I'll have to bring it up to my parents. 

And wow Baymule, that's very lucky and awesome it got done so cheap!


----------



## Sumi (Jul 5, 2014)

Oh my goodness, what a pain! I hope you can get it replaced today. 

MDres gave you some good advice, rather save up that money somewhere where it could help you when needed and in your own time.


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah it was ridiculous! But yeah, we have our own guy here installing it right now!

And yeah, that's true. I think we'll cancel this "service"


----------



## greybeard (Jul 7, 2014)

I went over 2 months without a shower back in 1970. When it rained, we just put on shorts, walked out in it and soaped up. 
Spent nearly 3 weeks without electricity, water, air conditioning or sewer service in Sept 2009.
It was better than many had it.


----------

